# Internet speed booster



## Pc_Pimp (Oct 27, 2007)

Whats the best internet speed booster program to boost internet speed and quickness?


----------



## Trizoy (Oct 27, 2007)

They dont boost your speed, it just seems like it. They compress images in weird ways, less quality, size.. etc.


----------



## RoDDerz (Oct 28, 2007)

lol, "quickness"

they claim to do a lot more than they say. I've tried one b4 and it only made things worse


----------



## mep916 (Oct 28, 2007)

RoDDerz said:


> lol, "quickness"
> 
> they claim to do a lot more than they say. I've tried one b4 and it only made things worse



lol. With all due respect, it's a marketing gimmick directed towards noobs. Even your own ISP has offered you something like this. Usually, it's very intrusive, changes your home page, hard to uninstall, blah, blah, blah. Stay away from any company that tells you they can "boost your internet speed"  with an application. Especially dial up.


----------



## hermeslyre (Oct 28, 2007)

you could try something like TCPoptimizer. It well, optimizes your TCP/ip setting, and it _might_ make the connection faster, increases the MTU limit among other things. There are various other tweaks you can apply to XP to increase throughput, such as taking away certain restrictions M$ applies to make the internet "safer". The amount of open/half-open connections is only ten per Second in SP2 XP, opposed to over 65,000 pre-SP2, for example. Increasing this number only impacts such operations that require a large number of connection, online gaming and P2P, are two such. 

http://www.speedguide.net/downloads.php

http://www.speedguide.net/read_articles.php?id=1497


----------



## mep916 (Oct 28, 2007)

hermeslyre said:


> you could try something like TCPoptimizer. It well, optimizes your TCP/ip setting, and it _might_ make the connection faster, increases the BTU limit among other things. There are various other tweaks you can apply to XP to increase throughput, such as taking away certain restrictions M$ applies to make the internet "safer". The amount of open/half-open connections is only ten per Second in SP2 XP, opposed to over 65,000 pre-SP2, for example. Increasing this number only impacts such operations that require a large number of connection, online gaming and P2P, are two such.
> 
> http://www.speedguide.net/downloads.php
> 
> http://www.speedguide.net/read_articles.php?id=1497



Damn! Well said, hermeslyre. I'm gonna check out those links.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Oct 28, 2007)

hermeslyre said:


> you could try something like TCPoptimizer. It well, optimizes your TCP/ip setting, and it _might_ make the connection faster, increases the MTU limit among other things. There are various other tweaks you can apply to XP to increase throughput, such as taking away certain restrictions M$ applies to make the internet "safer". The amount of open/half-open connections is only ten per Second in SP2 XP, opposed to over 65,000 pre-SP2, for example. Increasing this number only impacts such operations that require a large number of connection, online gaming and P2P, are two such.
> 
> http://www.speedguide.net/downloads.php
> 
> http://www.speedguide.net/read_articles.php?id=1497



... So doing that makes you more vulernable to trojans/viruses? 

If so, I personally don't think it's worth it


----------



## Trizoy (Oct 28, 2007)

oscaryu1 said:


> ... So doing that makes you more vulernable to trojans/viruses?
> 
> If so, I personally don't think it's worth it




Please, all that malware an virus stuff only gets on your pc if your doing ad stuff on the net. Dont download virus.exe or pron video and you will be fine. Seriously...


----------



## chrislo (Oct 29, 2007)

Are you crazy? Those speed boosters are snake oil, they do nothing for you. The only way to get higher speed without spending more money is to hack your modem (Dial Up need not apply). I heard of some people hacking their cable modems and it will give you a huge jump in speed but if your cable company finds out they will likely permanently terminate your service or worse.


----------



## JSpecGC8 (Oct 31, 2007)

I have heard of changing some settings within XP to help out but hacking your modem thats a new one on me!!


----------



## chrislo (Oct 31, 2007)

JSpecGC8 said:


> I have heard of changing some settings within XP to help out but hacking your modem thats a new one on me!!



Yea I heard about it a few years ago, I used to have a link but I lost it. Here are some videos I found on it, some of the solder jobs don't look too go though.

Video 1

Video 2


----------



## hermeslyre (Nov 1, 2007)

oscaryu1 said:


> ... So doing that makes you more vulernable to trojans/viruses?
> 
> If so, I personally don't think it's worth it



No, read the link, it explains it. M$ did this in case one _was_ infected, with a "sender" virus, or something, a virus that uses your machine to reproduce itself and send a copy to other networks the world round. It would limit the amount of computer you could connect to, supposedly reducing the amount of computer you can infect. This is completely backwards thinking. If you're looking for a program that opens a computer up for attack, or makes a computer more vunerable to attack, look no farther than M$ activex, or DCOM. This program has gone through so many different revivisions and name-changes, it ain't even funny. And in each form people hated it.



Trizoy said:


> Please, all that malware an virus stuff only gets on your pc if your doing ad stuff on the net. Dont download virus.exe or pron video and you will be fine. Seriously...



No Pron? *whimper* 



chrislo said:


> Are you crazy? Those speed boosters are snake oil, they do nothing for you. The only way to get higher speed without spending more money is to hack your modem (Dial Up need not apply). I heard of some people hacking their cable modems and it will give you a huge jump in speed but if your cable company finds out they will likely permanently terminate your service or worse.



TCPoptimizer might be described thus, by certain people, but the open connections tweak does help tons. Fix the software side, before hardware, I think. 

Hacking your modem, or stealing out here merely gets you a slap on the wrist. Our neighbors are constantly breaking into the Comcast boxes, on the side of the apts. and turning their house on. It's because C0mcast hooks all the apartments up, and just turns it off in the boxes, till you subscribe. They come out, turn 'em off, have a hissy fit, then leave. I don't do it though, 'tis dishonest!


----------



## chrislo (Nov 1, 2007)

hermeslyre said:


> TCPoptimizer might be described thus, by certain people, but the open connections tweak does help tons. Fix the software side, before hardware, I think.
> 
> Hacking your modem, or stealing out here merely gets you a slap on the wrist. Our neighbors are constantly breaking into the Comcast boxes, on the side of the apts. and turning their house on. It's because C0mcast hooks all the apartments up, and just turns it off in the boxes, till you subscribe. They come out, turn 'em off, have a hissy fit, then leave. I don't do it though, 'tis dishonest!



Does this TCPoptimizer just make your connection work as it suppose or will it make your connection faster? What I used back when I used a wired router to fix it was WinSockFix.

Back when I lived in NY and used Cablevision's Optimum Online they sent out letters about hacking your modem and said you would get terminated permanently if you were caught.


----------



## hermeslyre (Nov 1, 2007)

It doesn't claim it makes a faster connection, It simply claims it optimizes the TCP/Ip setting for _possible_ improvements. I've used it, haven't noticed an improvement, but others claim to. *shrugs* It's not like winsockfix, obviously, because all that app does is reset the DNS' .LSP files, making it run like normal.


----------



## chrislo (Nov 1, 2007)

The only reason I compare it to Winsockfix because it was the only software that did anything for my connection. I don't remember the specifics but I wasn't getting access to the internet so I used this software and it fixed the problem. TCPoptimizer I got no idea what it is, but since Winsockfix was the closest thing to it I used I compared it to Winsockfix.

My point is a software fix is unlikely to make your connection any faster than it is. It might help you get the speed your ISP promises you but it won't make it faster. The only thing I know that will is hacking your modem and that is illegal.


----------



## hermeslyre (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh, yeah, sure. I didn't mean it would give you more bandwidth, that's the ISP's bag. Even so, there is one alternative to hacking that gives better results.. and that's paying your ISP for a better connection speed.  I know, totally incomprehensible, they charge to much as it is!


----------



## chrislo (Nov 1, 2007)

Yea exactly, the only problem is if they offer you only so much speed then your stuck unless you hack your modem. I can't wait until they make fiber more widely available, but my connection is very good for the time being.


----------



## hermeslyre (Nov 1, 2007)

Ditto, I have a 4 megabit connection, equates to fast browsing, and a half meg download speed. good enough. One of my old bosses lived in an upity neighborhood, he had a Fios connection at 54mbps! Talk about overkill..


----------



## chrislo (Nov 1, 2007)

Damn thats fast, I am suppose to be getting 15 MB with my cable connection but usually I get between 10-12 MB and that is plenty for playing video games online, streaming video/audio, downloading, and the more basic stuff.


----------



## Pentium_ZERO (Nov 4, 2007)

all thoose boosters are fake! Its better to get a faster dsl or cable. (yes it is moore money, but well spent money!)


----------



## chrislo (Nov 4, 2007)

Pentium_ZERO said:


> all thoose boosters are fake! Its better to get a faster dsl or cable. (yes it is moore money, but well spent money!)



Thats the truth, but in reality does anyone need more than 10-15 MB's?


----------



## ganeshgiri (Nov 5, 2007)

it dosent bust your speed just saying that


----------

